# Post your DX Screensaver pictures here please...



## Roy White

Greetings. I'm not very good at using photoshop and the like. I have a DX and want to use the Screensaver Hack. There are some AWESOME pics on this board formatted for the Kindle at 800x600? Is there any chance anyone has created some photos for the DX at 824x1200? If so please post them? Please please please.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure there are some DX photos already posted...will look around.

EDIT: They are pretty scattered. Here are some:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg276310.html#msg276310

I think this thread is a good idea! Folks, if you have any DX screensavers, go ahead and post them here, or a link to where they are on KB!

Betsy


----------



## Roy White

I've searched and searched and found one or two but I thought it might be nice to have a thread devoted to posting DX screensaver photos only.


----------



## mlewis78

I would love to find them for DX too.  I'm still looking at authors on mine.


----------



## Roy White

For the longest time I was hesitant to do the screensaver hack. I got so tired of lookin at those horrid pictures of dead authors I finally risked it. It was super easy and worked like a charm. At the least it allows you to remove some of those pre loaded pics you especially hate. Poe creeps me out.  My solution was to download the pics people have made for the kindle 2 at 600x800, open them up with windows paint, then resize to 150 percent. At that point I clicked on attributes I think it was and changed the first setting to 824. The second is automatically at 1200. The photos are trimmed a little to the right but work great. If I can figure out how to post them on this thread I will do so. The hack works great though!


----------



## 911jason

Roy White said:


> Greetings. I'm not very good at using photoshop and the like. I have a DX and want to use the Screensaver Hack. There are some AWESOME pics on this board formatted for the Kindle at 800x600? Is there any chance anyone has created some photos for the DX at 824x1200? If so please post them? Please please please.....


Since I don't have a DX I haven't had any reason to create images at that size. However, I love playing with Photoshop and would be happy to crop and post images in the correct size if any of you find an image you would like on your DX. Results will always be better if you start with an image *bigger* than 824x1200. *Google Images* is a great resource and search engine. You can search for whatever interests you, then on the left side of the results page click *LARGE* to narrow your results to mostly images that will work. Post the link here and I'll edit and repost sized for your DX.


----------



## 911jason

Here's one I found in 10 seconds by clicking on The *LIFE photo archive* and then clicking on "Times Square" under places. It was the first image.

The copyright on the page says "For personal non-commercial use only" which I think makes it okay for our purposes, since I'm not selling it. Here's the cropped version for the DX. I have displayed the images here at 1/2 size so they fit on the screen better, but it is the full size image. You can just right-click and save the image. If you want to see it full-size before you save it, just click on the image.


----------



## 911jason

By the way, I just realized that those LIFE images are a great source, not just for the excellent photography, but also because they are almost all in Portrait format (tall) instead of Landscape.


----------



## 911jason

A bookstore in Prague, Czechoslovakia in December 1947.


----------



## scott_audio

good tips Jason, thanks


----------



## 911jason

A book sale in Spain, 1949.


----------



## 911jason

scott_audio said:


> good tips Jason, thanks


No problem Scott... I'm on a roll now. Home from work sick, bored and can't sleep... so I'm making some DX screensavers tonight. They're kind of like my apple-butter!


----------



## scott_audio

I'm sick of apples :|  but I'll enjoy the screensavers!  hope you're feeling better


----------



## 911jason

Water soaked books, March 1951 (it doesn't say how they were damaged). Even though there's not a lot to look at, I like the symbolism this image brings as a DX screensaver. You could store the contents of EVERY book in this image on your DX!!! =)


----------



## 911jason

Pooh Bear after the "Winnie the Pooh" books, June 1960.


----------



## 911jason

Ernest Hemingway in Cuba, August 1952.


----------



## 911jason

William Faulkner, April 1962.


----------



## 911jason

Author, Hoffman Reynolds Hays, reading book among shelves in American History Room in New York Public Library, April 1944.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jason,

thanks for doing all of these!  You're right, the Life archives is a fantastic source for screensavers for all Kindles!  And I agree, using them here is within the license granted on the site. (As a visual artist, I really appreciate your respect for copyright!  )  These are gorgeous!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

White House, 1944.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool photo.  Look at the awnings!  Wonder when the last time they used those was?  I remember my folks putting the awnings up on our house when it started being summer...of course, with air conditioning, we stopped doing that.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

This one's a little different, but I thought it was cool!

Inauguration, Washington D.C., undated.


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool photo. Look at the awnings! Wonder when the last time they used those was? I remember my folks putting the awnings up on our house when it started being summer...of course, with air conditioning, we stopped doing that.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I thought those looked pretty cool too, but in need of some attention! =)

I like the LIFE logo on the bottom corner of each picture, but unfortunately it forces me to crop starting in that corner, otherwise I'd have 1/2 a logo. So if some of the images look a little oddly framed, it's probably due to that.


----------



## 911jason

Here's another cool one!

Union Station, Washington D.C., 1950.


----------



## 911jason

Actress Grace Kelly holding her Best Actress Oscar (for "The Country Girl"), following the 27th annual Academy Awards presentation at the RKO Pantages theater, March 30, 1955.


----------



## 911jason

Actor Clark Gable with actress Grace Kelly, arriving for the 26th annual Academy Awards presentation at the RKO Pantages theater, March 25, 1954.


----------



## scott_audio

Wow, Jason, you're picking out some awesome pics, thanks!  The Life archive is an awesome resource.  I'd gladly use any of the pics you posted so far as a screensaver. and especially like the booksale is paris, union station, the Hoffman Reynolds Hays photo and the water soaked books, great choices


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Scott, I could have spent several more hours going through the archive (and still might!) but I had to force myself to go to sleep! =)


----------



## 911jason

Any DX requests? I'm more than likely going to be home again tonight looking for something to do...


----------



## 911jason

Not sure if this will interest anyone... but I thought it was kinda cool! =)


----------



## 911jason

Surreal Mountainscape...


----------



## mlewis78

I like that one, Jason.


----------



## mlewis78

Jason, could you find a Hokaisu Wave image for DX?  I know that Google has a bunch of images of that, although not sure about portrait.  It's been a while since I looked at them.  Feel better!


----------



## 911jason

Autumn in the Grand Tetons


----------



## 911jason

mlewis78 said:


> Jason, could you find a Hokaisu Wave image for DX? I know that Google has a bunch of images of that, although not sure about portrait. It's been a while since I looked at them. Feel better!


Here you go... tried to crop it how I thought it would look best, but I don't mind re-doing it if you'd like it cropped differently.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for the Wave, Jason.  It will go well with my cover.


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Surreal Mountainscape...


Woah! this will certainly be on my DX


----------



## 911jason

...is a blue bird still blue in black & white?


----------



## 911jason

scott_audio said:


> another car - couldn't get it to trim correctly on the left side - does solid black work ok on the kindle screen?


Yes, there are 16 shades of grey, and solid white and black both look fine. The image size should be 824x1200 though, so I'm not sure how it will handle the slightly smaller images you posted. I don't know if it will scale them or just leave the space around blank...?


----------



## 911jason

Another bird...


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Yes, there are 16 shades of grey, and solid white and black both look fine. The image size should be 824x1200 though, so I'm not sure how it will handle the slightly smaller images you posted. I don't know if it will scale them or just leave the space around blank...?


grr, photobucket is resizing my pics! they were exactly 824x1200 when i uploaded them. thanks, I'll have to figure it out and repost them


----------



## 911jason

Swans in love?


----------



## 911jason

Cat Kitten fight


----------



## 911jason

Cat in a tree


----------



## 911jason

Kitten in flowers


----------



## 911jason

White Horse


----------



## 911jason

By the way, I found another good method for searching Google Images, on the left hand side, you can specify images of an exact size, put in 1600x1200 because there are lots and lots of great wallpaper images in that size. Then all you have to do is crop the width down to 824. Of course you have to find good images with something interesting that takes up only about half the width so you can crop it easily. Most of the images I've been posting for the past hour have been 1600x1200 cropped images.


----------



## 911jason

Wolf howling at the moon


----------



## 911jason

Sunset in the canyon


----------



## 911jason

Bryce Canyon


----------



## 911jason

Allegheny National Forest


----------



## 911jason

Ghostly fog


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jason, you're a screensaver maniac!  These are great!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Betsy, maybe I should get sick more often... um, not! =(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry you're not feeling well, feel better, Jason!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Allegheny National Forest


oh nice, another screensaver for my dx! thanks Jason


----------



## 911jason

I'm still hoping to get some requests... I was having fun doing this and might start making more in a little while even if there aren't any requests! =)


----------



## 911jason

Cool dog


----------



## 911jason

Flag over a grave


----------



## 911jason

Angry road


----------



## 911jason

Petronas Towers


----------



## 911jason

Moon


----------



## 911jason

NYC Skyline


----------



## 911jason

Beach sunrise


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Cool dog


Soooo cute.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Tree by a river


----------



## 911jason

Waterfall


----------



## 911jason

Lone tree


----------



## 911jason

Driftwood


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love the last two especially!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

I'm having so much fun, I might have to start saving up for a DX of my own!


----------



## 911jason

Falls


----------



## 911jason

Before the storm


----------



## 911jason

Nice reading spot


----------



## 911jason

Lily


----------



## 911jason

City of a Thousand Minarets


----------



## 911jason

Multnomah Falls


----------



## 911jason

Yaquina Head Lighthouse


----------



## 911jason

Farm house


----------



## 911jason

Christmas at the Lighthouse


----------



## 911jason

Jungle stream


----------



## 911jason

Ferris Wheel


----------



## 911jason

Globe from the 1964 World's Fair


----------



## 911jason

Leopard


----------



## 911jason

Kindlekay --- if you're here --- skip the next one!!!!





REALLY!




Got it? OK....


----------



## 911jason

Desert Snake


----------



## 911jason

Wolf


----------



## 911jason

A face only a mother could love...


----------



## 911jason

Hummingbird


----------



## 911jason

Cute pup


----------



## 911jason

Bears


----------



## 911jason

Elephant


----------



## 911jason

Kitten


----------



## 911jason

Another wolf


----------



## 911jason

Elk silhouetted against the moon


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Elk silhouetted against the moon


all are excellent, but I like this especially


----------



## libros_lego

I can use these for the K2 also, right?


----------



## scott_audio

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think for K2 they have to be 600x800, these are 824x1200 for the DX


----------



## mlewis78

I love the nature scenes and the moon.


----------



## 911jason

Jenni said:


> I can use these for the K2 also, right?


If there's one in particular you'd like Jenni, I'd be happy to make a K2 version for it. I'm at work right now, but I can put it up within 24 hrs. =)


----------



## libros_lego

Thanks, Jason  . I'll just resize it myself. Don't want you to waste your time. Just post more screensavers  .


----------



## scott_audio

weird geometric using tools in GIMP; I like it, someone else might. Hopefully I fixed photobucket so it won't resize the image.


----------



## 911jason

That's a cool effect Scott! =)


----------



## 911jason

Jenni said:


> Thanks, Jason . I'll just resize it myself. Don't want you to waste your time. Just post more screensavers .


Well if you resize it, it's going to stretch, unless you recrop the whole thing. The ratio is different between the K2 and the DX. If you tell me which ones you like, I can just go back to the original image and crop for K2. Look at this thread, obviously I have plenty of time on my hands!


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> That's a cool effect Scott! =)


Thanks


----------



## scott_audio

we need a hi-res kindleboards screensaver


----------



## 911jason

Just a logo? Or what? I don't mind creating one...


----------



## scott_audio

yeah, with the logo, would be different for a screensaver


----------



## scott_audio

Roy White said:


> I'm gonna try some...


Hi Roy: it looks like your photobucket is doing the same as mine was, auto-reducing the image size.

This is how I fixed mine: Once you log in, click on 'Albums & Upload', then right under the 'UPLOAD IMAGES' button it says 'more options', click on that and make it so your default upload size is at least 1600x1200, that should keep it from auto reducing the images. Your image is smaller than 824x1200... I don't know if it will work or not.

Hope you find that helpful, cool tractor by the way

Scott


----------



## Roy White

Ok thanks 've been iritated it resizes... let me try again. Looks like you have to pay to get that function?


----------



## Roy White




----------



## scott_audio

excellent, looks good


----------



## Roy White

Here's one I made that matches the Starry night Decal girl Cover...


----------



## Roy White

Me diving in Cozumel


----------



## Roy White

More Cozumel diving


----------



## Roy White

One last Diving photo... The sponges in Cozumel really are that big.


----------



## scott_audio

Roy White said:


> Me diving in Cozumel


wow, that had to be a lot of fun


----------



## scott_audio

I'm anxious to see how well something like this works on the screen... I know the light will be grey, but it should still look ok


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## Roy White

Scott... It was . Diving in Cozumel is truly spectacular!


----------



## scott_audio

just messing around, have no idea what it is


----------



## scott_audio

maze with peanut butter cup cookie at the end


----------



## BTackitt

Jenni, there are pages and pages of K1/K2/K2i screensavers already made in the 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html
thread. No, the beautiful ones Jason has posted here for the KDX are not there, but you might find something already posted you like almost as well, and then there's no resizing needed.


----------



## 911jason

Nebula


----------



## 911jason

Ladybug


----------



## 911jason

Lake Louise in Banff National Park


----------



## 911jason

Trees on a coastal cliff


----------



## 911jason

Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## 911jason

Sunset on the water


----------



## 911jason

Plumeria


----------



## 911jason

Waterfall into the ocean


----------



## 911jason

Ray of sunlight into a cavern


----------



## 911jason

Beautiful stream


----------



## 911jason

Ferris Wheel on the water


----------



## 911jason

Valley Forge


----------



## 911jason

Auckland Sky Tower


----------



## 911jason

Tropics


----------



## 911jason

Hunua Falls


----------



## 911jason

I have no idea what it is, but it looks cool! =)


----------



## 911jason

Metro tunnel


----------



## 911jason

El Capitan


----------



## 911jason

Monument Valley


----------



## 911jason

Another shot of Monument Valley


----------



## scott_audio

i hate to think about how many pages of pictures you have to look through to find these   very nice


----------



## scott_audio

I thought I'd do some landscape since it's a DX


----------



## 911jason

Those are *great* Scott! Nice work!


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Those are *great* Scott! Nice work!


thanks :] - I guess jpg works, yours are png, but my file sizes were too big even at 72 dpi and greyscale and full compression, so I made them jpg with no discernable loss of quality, hopefully


----------



## 911jason

Will the Kindle read JPG files for screensavers? I was under impression that they had to be PNG files...? Not sure where I picked that up though.


----------



## scott_audio

that would bite, because I just made about 50 more, all jpg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the Kindle1, I'm sure I used .jpg....I think either are ok.  going to check.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was definitely using .jpg files for the screensavers I made myself.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And almost all the ones in the other screensaver threads are jpg files, at least that I've checked so far.  Don't know if the DX requirements are different....

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was definitely using .jpg files for the screensavers I made myself....


Good morning and thanks Betsy, I'll make the rest .png, and if someone can't use the .jpg for some reason I'll convert them


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Will the Kindle read JPG files for screensavers? I was under impression that they had to be PNG files...? Not sure where I picked that up though.


I've used both JPEG and PNG with no problem on my K2. However, PNG with an indexed palette did not work well (it was very dim), so if making a PNG image I'd stick with gray-scale.


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## 911jason

Awesome Scott!!! ...and glad I was wrong about the JPG thing... I really don't know where I got that from. I happen to like using PNG because I convert my images to greyscale in Photoshop first, then have the PNG export with only 16 shades so it usually looks on my screen just like it's going to look on the Kindle. No surprises. I've never liked using JPG much due to the compression artifacts, but yours looks great. =)


----------



## scott_audio

hope you don't mind me stealing this from the k2 thread, Jason - I couldn't find the original on line and I like it so I scaled it to DX


----------



## scott_audio

in gimp i index to 16 colors, then change to greyscale and the image is about 115k... photoshop does a much better job at reducing the number of colors. this is what gimp does


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Awesome Scott!!! ...and glad I was wrong about the JPG thing... I really don't know where I got that from. I happen to like using PNG because I convert my images to greyscale in Photoshop first, then have the PNG export with only 16 shades so it usually looks on my screen just like it's going to look on the Kindle. No surprises. I've never liked using JPG much due to the compression artifacts, but yours looks great. =)


Thanks! Good way to pass midnight shift. I think most of the screensaver hack pages say to use PNG, is probably where you got it.


----------



## scott_audio

hmm, i think I figured it out, with a very small file size. I found a script that changes the depth slowly, 24, 16, 8, then reduces the colors to 16, here's the same image, but only 90k... interesting.



I need my DX so I can see what it will actually look like, doesn't look good on the computer, but may look ok on the kindle


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## 911jason

scott_audio said:


> hmm, i think I figured it out, with a very small file size. I found a script that changes the depth slowly, 24, 16, 8, then reduces the colors to 16, here's the same image, but only 90k... interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I need my DX so I can see what it will actually look like, doesn't look good on the computer, but may look ok on the kindle


If you really want to reduce your file sizes as far as you can, there are several PNG Optimization tools available. Some online and some you can download and run on your computer. Google PNG OPTIMIZER... Here's just one of the many.

http://www.pngoptimizer.com/


----------



## 911jason

I found some really cool images of spiral staircases... (I posted 7 here and 7 different ones in the *K2 thread*).


----------



## scott_audio

very cool - i also like the staircase bookshelves


----------



## 911jason

scott_audio said:


> very cool - i also like the staircase bookshelves


Yeah, I thought about posting that as a screensaver, but it wasn't quite big enough.


----------



## scott_audio

some gears, not incredible photography, but visually interesting... who knows, maybe there is a machinist among kb'ers


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## knowldgfrk

scott_audio said:


> maze with peanut butter cup cookie at the end


with that at the end i will so enter the maze!


----------



## scott_audio

knowldgfrk said:


> with that at the end i will so enter the maze!


I'm not even sure if it is a real maze... might be easier just to buy some peanut butter cups, you might get lost in there


----------



## drenee

You guys are doing such an awesome job on these screensavers.  
I'm going to have to do the hack on my K2 so I can use some of 
these.  I think Amazon needs to cooberate with you guys and let
you all do the screensavers from now on.  
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> You guys are doing such an awesome job on these screensavers.
> I'm going to have to do the hack on my K2 so I can use some of
> these. I think Amazon needs to cooberate with you guys and let
> you all do the screensavers from now on.
> deb


thanks, deb, that's very kind - Now that I have my DX, and have tried most of them, it's clear that Jason's are of much higher quality. I minimized any value that mine have when I tried to make the file sizes smaller  Jason is da man!

From what I've read, these will work on the K2 as well, but the aspect ratio might not be right. Those sized for the K2 will most likely look better, and the file sizes will certainly be smaller.

scott


----------



## 911jason

Scott's right that the ratio is different between these and the K2 screensavers. I'd be happy to re-crop the images for the K2 if you let me know which ones you like. =)


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## 911jason

I went crazy yesterday, so here's a bunch more... Because I did these as thumbnails, you'll need to click on the images you want, which will take you to my Photobucket page, then click "download" at the top of the image. (I also cropped them separately for the K2 and posted them in that thread.)


----------



## Roy White

You people are AWESOME!!! You all get a milllion dollars! Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Glad you like them Roy... thanks for the providing the inspiration by starting this thread! =)


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> I went crazy yesterday, so here's a bunch more... Because I did these as thumbnails, you'll need to click on the images you want, which will take you to my Photobucket page, then click "download" at the top of the image. (I also cropped them separately for the K2 and posted them in that thread.)


some awesome pictures in there, again, thanks jason... i have over 700MB of screensavers on my DX, I'm beginning to wish they includes an SD card slot


----------



## 911jason

I find that I go through phases of what I want on my Kindle (screensaver-wise) so I'll take some off and put others on... Even though I haven't come close to running out of space. My TBR list is 100+ books, but that takes up hardly any space. Additionally, I remove books once I've read them.


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## emmiline

Here are some that I created. Let me know if you have any requests


----------



## 911jason

I was bored and couldn't sleep...


----------



## 911jason




----------



## susie539

I thought since it was so close to Valentines day I would make me a few with hearts, and thought I would share.


----------



## 911jason




----------



## angelad

Jason, you rock


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

Found a wallpaper image on National Geographic's site and thought it would make a nice Kindle screensaver...


----------



## 911jason

Found another image from National Geographic, thought it would make an excellent screensaver...


----------



## 911jason

NYC Streetscape...


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

A bunch of new ones, mostly European landmarks requested in another thread. (These are also all posted in the K2 Screensaver thread.)

These aren't linked, just right-click on any image and save.


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

Just out of curiosity, is there anyone using these DX screensavers? I seem to be the only one posting anything here... and I don't have a DX. I don't mind making them if someone is using them, but I won't bother if there is no interest.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

911jason said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there anyone using these DX screensavers? I seem to be the only one posting anything here... and I don't have a DX. I don't mind making them if someone is using them, but I won't bother if there is no interest.


I am!!! I absolutely love the photos you've been able to come up with! Any chance you can find a few more of bumble bees.....or maybe some of the moon and/or nebulas, constellations, etc.? The NASA site has some beautiful photos from the Hubble but I don't know enough to be able to tell which would translate well to black and white, and wouldn't have a clue how to size them correctly. Thanks Jason....you are a god send


----------



## 911jason

The next day off I have I will do my best to come up with some of your requests, glad to know someone's using them! =)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

911jason said:


> The next day off I have I will do my best to come up with some of your requests, glad to know someone's using them! =)


Oh! Thank you, thank you! I just installed the new ss hack last night and now can hardly wait for some new photos


----------



## mlewis78

I just copied some of the Paris/London/Venice screensavers last night and added them.  Nice change for me.  Thanks.


----------



## MicroBeta

Now that my DX has the screensaver hack I have created a couple of pictures to add and this is one of them.

Mike


----------



## 911jason

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Any chance you can find a few more of bumble bees.....or maybe some of the moon and/or nebulas, constellations, etc.?


How 'bout these?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

911jason said:


> How 'bout these?
> 
> Jason, these are totally fabulous! Thank you sooooo much! They are going right onto my DX.


----------



## 911jason

Glad you like them, any more requests?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I am so thrilled with my new screensavers (compliments of Jason!) that instead of reading I find myself periodically putting my kindle to sleep just so I can peek at them. Is that sick, or what? It is just so darn pleasant not to have to see the dead authors.....it really enhances my kindle experience. I just don't get why it is so difficult for Amazon to understand that. And I can't imagine whose job it was to pick the 'official' screensavers in the first place. What kind of personality would consciously choose those faces


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

Okay, so up until the most recent images I posted, I had always made my screensavers 16-color PNG images since the Kindle only displays 16 shades of grey. I thought maybe I could get away with just making grayscale JPGs this last time in order to make the image files smaller. However, I just saw one of the bumblebee images on my Kindle and it looked HORRID! I will not use JPG any longer. If you happen to notice one of the images I created is looking bad and you would like an alternate PNG version created, please let me know. Everything from this point forward should be fine though.


----------



## Oboe Joe

911jason said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there anyone using these DX screensavers? I seem to be the only one posting anything here... and I don't have a DX. I don't mind making them if someone is using them, but I won't bother if there is no interest.


I never really saw a need for the screensaver hack. And then I got a look at your images in this thread. I just spent the last hour raiding the contents of your Photo Bucket screensaver collection. I especially love the NASA images. Might I suggest a series of images of planets and their satellites? I'd be glad to provide links to the raw NASA .tif images.

Anyhow, I registered on the KB's just so I could say "Thanks." So, thank you very much!

ETA: Spelling


----------



## 911jason

Oh, thanks so much Joe! Yes, do me a favor and send me a PM with the links to the images you'd like and I'll try to work on them in the next couple days. By the way if any of those NASA images turned out to not look so good on your DX, please let me know and I'll repost a corrected PNG image.


----------



## 911jason

Skydivers catch a glimpse of the Space Shuttle launching through the clouds on its way to orbit...


----------



## 911jason

Here are some Hummingbirds requested in the non-DX screensaver thread... thought maybe some DX'ers would like 'em too. =)


----------



## Steph H

Jason, thanks a bunch for all your screensaver images in both threads. I put the hack on my K2 a couple of weeks ago for the first time (never had it on the KK, didn't have it on the K2 I got in early May, until after the 2.5.2 update) -- and now I've pre-ordered the graphite DX so I'm in this thread pulling down photos again for it.  Very much appreciate all your hard work!

If you get bored and want to do any more Hubble photos, feel free.  You may know this site already, but tons can be found at the 'official' Hubble site, http://hubblesite.org/gallery/.

All the nature scenery photos are great too, I love those.

Thanks again!


----------



## 911jason

Awesome! Glad you could find some you like... I'm working this holiday weekend, but I'll try to make some more Hubble images when I'm off again. =)


----------



## Martel47

Wow, these are amazing.  I might actually have to install this hack.  I probably won't, until the next time Emily Dickenson pops up.  Then I won't be able to help myself.


----------



## 911jason

A few random images plus about 20 Hubble images as requested. K1/K2/nook versions also available in the K2 thread.


----------



## nerys

I am going to have to go through this entire thread just in the first few pages some VERY coo images!

here are a few I tossed together in a few seconds to test out the ss hack. I just grabbed some images and cropped converted them.


----------



## Steph H

911jason said:


> A few random images plus about 20 Hubble images as requested. K1/K2/nook versions also available in the K2 thread.


Thanks dearie, those are fabulous!


----------



## meglet

While I sit here waiting for FedEx to deliver my new Graphite KDX, I decided to pass the time creating a KDX version of my favorite K2 screensaver:



I personalized my own version with an "If Found, please call *my phone #*" in the bottom left corner.

The link to the photo should work by right-clicking and saving, or clicking through from this site. If not, LMK and I'll fix the permissions.

Also, I have a request, does anyone have one of the Kindle "tree" logos in a size that can be converted for the KDX? Either the single tree logo like the opening screen of the iPhone app, or the guy reading under a tree like the iPad app?


----------



## WilsonC

911jason said:


> How 'bout these?


You have to resize the moon ones for the "American/Founders" thread! Those are awesome!


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Christopher, I'm pretty sure I posted K2 versions in the K2 screensavers thread.


----------



## 911jason

Some DX versions of images from the "American/Founders screensaver" thread...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok Jason, I have a challenge for you.

Verena did these about a year and a half ago and they're some of my favorites:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,625.msg9926.html#msg9926

Can you make them for the DX? Here's the link to where she originally found them:

http://www.zastavki.com/eng/Zodiac_signs/1/


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok Jason, I have a challenge for you.
> 
> Verena did these about a year and a half ago and they're some of my favorites:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,625.msg9926.html#msg9926
> 
> Can you make them for the DX? Here's the link to where she originally found them:
> 
> http://www.zastavki.com/eng/Zodiac_signs/1/


Okay Luv, here you go... although I didn't use the original images from the site you linked to because they have added a new larger logo to each image and several of them when cropped would have had half a logo from the website on the bottom of the image. So I just enlarged and cropped Verena's images. Let me know how they look on the DX, if they aren't good, I'll try to work with the originals and see what I can come up with... =)

*Scorpio: Oct 23 - Nov 21









Sagittarius: Nov 22 - Dec 21









Capricorn: Dec 22 - Jan 20









Aquarius: Jan 21 - Feb 19









Pisces: Feb 20 - Mar 20









Aries: Mar 21 - Apr 19









Taurus: Apr 21 - May 19









Gemini: May 20 - Jun 20









Cancer: Jun 21 - Jul 22









Leo: Jul 23 - Aug 21









Virgo: Aug 22 - Sep 22









Libra: Sep 23 - Oct 22







*


----------



## WilsonC

911jason said:


> Thanks Christopher, I'm pretty sure I posted K2 versions in the K2 screensavers thread.


Oh good...I'm gonna go find that thread!


----------



## 911jason

Did anyone try the Zodiac images yet? Wondering what the quality is like on the DX screen and if I need to go back and redo them using the original images.


----------



## bebobthefrog

Jason,
I tried out the Sagittarius screensaver and it turned out beautiful. I just added several of your pictures today. Thank you so much.


----------



## 911jason

Glad to hear it turned out okay.. thanks for the feedback! =)


----------



## 911jason

Some butterflies...


----------



## 911jason




----------



## Steph H

Thanks, Jason, I like the two desert ones. (Pardon me for not being so much into the soldier one as a screensaver, though it's nicely done. )


----------



## 911jason

Oh no worries Steph, I know not everyone is going to like every image... my goal is to have something for everyone though. =)


----------



## DD

No theme here. Just some images I found interesting. Enjoy!

    
    
    
    
    
     
    
   More DX Screensavers


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

A few more movies...


----------



## 911jason

Star Wars, Family Guy, Arrested Development...


----------



## 911jason

Found a cool pic of an albino peacock...


----------



## 911jason

Went on a movie poster binge today. These are also posted in the K2 screensavers thread, and the dedicated Movie screensavers thread I started last week. Feel free to post requests in that thread.


----------



## Steph H

That albino peacock is pretty.  He'll go well with the other peacocks!


----------



## NogDog

Here are some Ansel Adams photos I posted in the other screensaver thread, resized and cropped from the original sources for the DX:


----------



## Steph H

Thank you, sir!!


----------



## 911jason

50 new ones... almost all movie posters, some old, some new...


----------



## 911jason

Found these on Digg and thought they might make some good alternatives to the "dead authors"... I don't recognize half of them, but the artwork is so cool, I just included them all.


----------



## 911jason

Here are some more requests, some by PM...

Don't read anything into the fact that Pansies and Steelers have been posted together!


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

I apologize in advance for all of the broken image links I'm about to create... I decided that my Kindle Screensavers had to be organized in some manner, so I'm moving all of the images into folders which is breaking all of the existing links to those images. In the end, I think it will be worth it and make it much easier to browse my Photobucket site for images to use on your Kindles.

I will try to make amends when I'm done, I have more than a 130 very cool images waiting to be converted and posted. =)

http://photobucket.com/Kindle


----------



## 911jason

For you fantasy fans, here's the mother lode! These were requested in the book cover thread, so here are DX versions of George R. R. Martin's Ice & Fire series including some of the foreign covers.

Enjoy!

*A Game Of Thrones*

   
   
  

*A Clash Of Kings*

   
   
   
  

*A Storm Of Swords*

   
   
   
 

*A Feast For Crows*


----------



## 911jason

Sorry again about breaking all of my image links when I organized my Photobucket... here is the first in a series of new images I'm adding as we speak.

This batch is from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

Here are the newest images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Just one new image from the folder:
*Music*

This one also could have gone under Video Games, as it's artwork from the Aerosmith Guitar Hero game...


----------



## 911jason

Just one new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Here are the newest images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Sports*


----------



## 911jason

As requested elsewhere...


----------



## 911jason

Eleven new images from the folder:
*Book Related*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Buildings and Structures*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Decorative*


----------



## 911jason

Twelve new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Futuristic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Seasonal*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Space*


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Thirty Four new images from the folder:
*Transportation*


----------



## 911jason

Eight new images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Fifteen new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

Nine new images from the folder:
*Birds*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Book Related*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Buildings and Structures*


----------



## 911jason

Fourteen new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Futuristic*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## 911jason

Seventeen new images from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

Eleven new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## 911jason

Twenty-Five new images from the folder:
*People*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Space*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Eleven new images from the folder:
*Transportation*


----------



## 911jason

Seventy-Five new images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## TheStand

Hi! Newbie here and my first post.  
I have the Kindle DX on my Christmas wish list, so I don't have it yet.
But! I have bookmarked your Photobucket page so that I can use some of your screensavers when I finally do get my DX. 
Thanks so much, Jason for taking the time to post these for everyone's use.


----------



## 911jason

You're very welcome! =)


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

Eighty-Seven new images from the folder:
*Book Related*


----------



## 911jason

Seven new fixed images from the folder:
*Butterflies Bugs and Insects*

(Well, the Butterfly image is new...)


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

Fifty new images from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

One hundred thirty-eight new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## 911jason

Ten new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Eight new images from the folder:
*Birds*

These images were taken by KindleBoards member Jessica Billings, thanks to her for letting me convert them into screen savers!


----------



## 911jason

Wow, it's been awhile since I've posted screensavers! I'm not going to post individual images here anymore, but you can browse them on my Photobucket account.

By request, I just added 46 new images of libraries in both Kindle and Kindle DX sizes. You can determine which is which by hovering your cursor over the image and viewing the file name. All of the DX images end with -DX.

http://bit.ly/HC3E7O


----------

